# PS registration question



## kevinm (Mar 21, 2008)

This is a PS question not a LR question but I think I'm more likely to get help here than elsewhere and hopefully you won't mind my asking...
After installing CS3 I can't register it; I get a message telling me to ensure that javascript is enabled and to try again. I successfully downloaded the CS3 updates but registration seems to be a problem. Any ideas?


----------



## ttk (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't bother to register it, it either remember's it from your last install or like mine it won't let me do it. I get updates etc so it does not bother me..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 21, 2008)

If you've activated ok, you could quite happily skip the registration, or visit the Adobe website where I believe you can register too.


----------

